# Drawing of Troy



## richardcwc (Feb 28, 2013)

This is a drawing of Troy, my red veil tail that passed away earlier this year (RIP). Now I have a new crown tail named Starry (because he kept staring at the pet shop), my friend bought for me on my birthday in August. I still miss Troy, he was cool, and I love Starry.


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Wow that's so pretty! Your amazing. Did you use crayons?


----------



## richardcwc (Feb 28, 2013)

Lol thanks, yeah I used just red crayons and black for outlines and the eyes.

I drew 2 of them, so I could keep one. I had to bury this one with Troy  but I think he's happy now.


----------

